# my stepdaughters christmas present



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

well, this is my current project. i have been accumulating this stuff since she started driving last april. she has been doing really well, and drives pretty level-headed and responsibly. and she is a straight A student in accelerated classes, holds down a part time job, and cheers all year long. she definately deserves it! so her mom and i feel now is a good time to go ahead and give her a distraction LOL. its a really simple system. deck, 2 amps, 6.5comps, and 1 10". and the best part? every single piece of gear (inc. the wire) came from the DIYMA classifieds, and i have less than $350 in the whole deal!!! unlike my truck which seems destined to never be finished (my own fault) this will get done, and quickly. (her mother will see to that!)
here is a pic of the gear in the trunk for the start of the build:








[/IMG]


----------



## Billk1002 (Aug 23, 2009)

It takes more than just genes to be a daddy.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

awww thanks, i try.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

haha that's awesome! I've been thinking about putting a small system in my sisters car but she's like "Brian I don't need anything like that...." (Yeah, that's what I said when I was 16 :laugh It'd be funny to have my sister be the loudeset car at the high school lol.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, i did the ground-pounder gig for here brother last year:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

he was easily the loudest ride in the high school parking lot! low 140dbs all day long. too bad he dropped out and wont get a job. his sister is WAY better than that!


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Port that 10


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice gift!


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> too bad he dropped out and wont get a job. his sister is WAY better than that!


take it back and put it in her car


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember those Sony amps from back in the day...at 25, I have a "back in the day" :laugh:

Do I also see a 6th gen Accord trunk?


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

that's awesome, I am sure she will love it and obviously she deserves it, plus since she is a "good" driver she and her friends will probably find themselves in her car since the system will be "fun" and since their in her car you don't have to worry about her riding in some other girls car that may not such a "good" driver

also, doing this will help the two of you, you and your stepdaughter, have something in common....I doubt your too into cheer leading but you two will always have your cars "systems" as a common interest

way to go! I think this is a great way for a dad and especially a step dad to break down the barriers that teenage girls tend to put up between them and their parents...father figures especially

Every man should do this for their girl(s) only good things can come of it


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

it is actually an 01' civic. and you are absolutely correct Chris. we do have issues. nothing major, but she was 12 before her mother and i decided to get serious. and it has been a struggle. mainly because her mother has been single since she left her father when the kids were very young. i was fighting a loosing battle from day one. it is much better now as she matures and can understand things from an older perspective. this will only help. but thats not why im doing it. i just want to give here a nice christmas at a time when we dont have alot of extra money. and i know she will love it. she loves music! it is a rare sight to see her without her ipod in her hand. definately plan on porting the VEGA. anybody got any experience with that sub? i have none. gonna hafta dig up the specs.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> Port that 10


x2345352563


----------



## wrxified (Oct 13, 2009)

Man I wish my dad would've been into the same hobbies I am. That would've been an awesome gift. Very cool.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent thing you are doing for her. it takes a special man to raise someone else's kids as their own. Nothing like dealing with, putting up with the drama. All without that little bit extra authority you have as a biological parent (mainly, you can't legally whoop that butt ). 

Anyway, great stuff.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

wrxified said:


> Man I wish my dad would've been into the same hobbies I am. That would've been an awesome gift. Very cool.


Oh man me too dude. I'll kind of talk to my dad about the audio stuff, and he'll kind of pay attention, but for the most part I just keep it to myself. I've been doing this for 3 years now and only my mom has heard my system twice in those 3 years at full crank.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Hats off Broham.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Pics of straight A cheerleader, or it didn't happen! :laugh:

J/K. That's a pretty cool gift. My dad just tolerated my car audio habit when I was younger because he knew it meant I didn't have money left over for drugs 

I've noticed as I've gotten older (probably since I was in my early 20's) that most of what my parents told me was actually right. Who'da thunk it as a teenager...maturity is a wonderful thing.

As far as the good driver thing, I was a good driver when I was 17/18 ish, UNLESS I had my friends in the car...that's how I got 12 points and a restricted license when I was 17. :surprised:

Jay


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

well, christmas is finally over! Jessica got to open all her new gear. she had no clue she was getting a system for christmas. she was very excited which made me pretty happy. spent some time and got started on it today. figured i would start with the deck, and run wires. here is the bezel/deck assembly all buttoned up with the harness wired up, and everything connected going into the dash:








[/IMG]

deck in and playing:








[/IMG]

pulled power through this factory grommet in the lower pass. side firewall. there was plenty of rubber to just poke a new hole and yank it on through. there will be a 4ga to 2 8ga fused block under the hood, and dual 8ga run to the trunk:








[/IMG]

also mounted up the RSD tweets to the sail panels:








[/IMG]

and that was as far as i got before she had to go to work. plan is, tomorrow after work button up the wiring. still hafta run speaker wire from the trunk to the doors. then reinstall all the panels (ive got all the kick/sill panels removed) and the rear seat (its out also). at that point the wiring will all be roughed in, and i think i will tackle the doors next. no deadening on the outer skins, but i will seal up the inner skin, and throw a layer of BXT on there. after i whip up some baffles for the RSD 6.5s. then after thats buttoned up it will just be build the box....


----------



## Jobst (May 10, 2009)

I wish i got gifts like that =(


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

+1 for updates and subscription.....


----------



## NoKz (Jul 30, 2008)

More! Let's see more!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

NoKz said:


> More! Let's see more!


ill update when i get some more done.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

nice jvc deck i have the kd-ahd59 have 5v outs and sounds great


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Might need to contact Cerwin Vega's support for the woofer specs.
Try vegas home audio site, as they have sold the mobile division a while back. That woofer was produced before the sell.

The site for cerwin vega mobile might be able to help but probably concentrates on their new product line...not the previous models.

Build looks good so far. Keep up the great work.


----------



## lowever (May 12, 2008)

very clean


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good! How's that JVC sound?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks everybody! got the wiring 99% buttoned up today. i wish i knew where the time goes when wiring LOL. i can only imagine how long it takes the guys that go all out with the tech-flex, multi amp, custom RCAs, ect. only thing left as far as wiring goes, is snake speaker wire into the doors. and making all the actual connections. i ran the power and RCA down the same side of the car, but they are separated by about 6" in all but one spot where they come about 2" apart. that spot is in the very bottom of this pic:








[/IMG]

the black wire with the yellow wire zip-tied to it is the RCA. the yellow is the remote. im gonna mount the amps on top of the sub box. main reason for that is to keep all the wiring up out of the way. she uses her trunk alot, and you know how carfull teenage girls are  so all the wiring got ran to the rear deck. and it will drop down from the deck to the amps. hows this for an unorthodox use of empty speaker holes in the rear deck?








[/IMG]

hope that makes for a quiet ground. it sure was easy. i even used the screws that were holding the speakers in. same thing on the other side:








[/IMG]

under the hood is where all the time was spent. the more i dug in the worse it got. the stock battery terminals were corroded beyond recognition. the battery had a crack in it. and the wires going to the positive terminal were corroded inside the jacket. i couldnt get anything to take solder. so i ended up gutting it all. the 2 8ga positive wires going to the fuse box had some funky terminals at the box end so i cut them about 4" from said terminals and soldered new 8ga to them and shrink wrapped accordingly. one is the 8ga that goes to the pos. batt. terminal. the other goes to the hot post on the alternator. then one of the 4ga from the pos. batt. terminal goes to the starter hot post. the other goes to the fuse block. from there the blue and silver 8ga go to the trunk. then there are 2 new 4ga grounds from the neg. batt. terminal, one to body, one to eng. doesnt sound like much, but reworking the positive wires was quite a bit of work. this is plenty for the limited amplifier power in this system, but i purposely sized everything for possible amplifier upgrades . and here is the finished product:








[/IMG]

tomorrow AM off with the door panels!! i am really hoping i can get the doors done tomorrow. then next weekend build the box and she'll be jammin....


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

looks like pretty thin sheet metal for a ground couldnt you have used a seat belt bolt or strut tower? just ideas..


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> looks like pretty thin sheet metal for a ground couldnt you have used a seat belt bolt or strut tower? just ideas..


The body pan is the most ideal place which is what he did basically. He also isn't running a high power system so it isn't as critical.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, it is thin. but im pretty sure it will be fine. sanded to bare metal, with serrated washers and dielectric grease. and out of the elements due to location so corrosion wont be an issue anyway. so the conection has good integrity. there are about 50 spotwelds holding the deck in, i dont see any reason to run double the length of wire to hunt down thicker metal. current will flow accross this 18ga metal just as well as it would 14ga. after all, it is a honda, there isnt much thick metal in this ride. one thing i have noticed though is the generous use of sound deadening materials from the factory compared to what i am used to working on.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> ya, it is thin. but im pretty sure it will be fine. sanded to bare metal, with serrated washers and dielectric grease. and out of the elements due to location so corrosion wont be an issue anyway. so the conection has good integrity. there are about 50 spotwelds holding the deck in, i dont see any reason to run double the length of wire to hunt down thicker metal. current will flow accross this 18ga metal just as well as it would 14ga. after all, it is a honda, there isnt much thick metal in this ride. one thing i have noticed though is the generous use of sound deadening materials from the factory compared to what i am used to working on.


oh lol didnt know it was a honda, i had a crx and it didnt have much for think metal either i understand and in pic didnt looked sanded but sounds good cant wait to see the rest


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks, hopefully have some door progress pics tomorrow.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

what are the comps your putting in and what are the plans for tweets? you gonna put them in pillar or what?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> what are the comps your putting in and what are the plans for tweets? you gonna put them in pillar or what?


check pg.1 its all there.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

oh sorry about that, got it now..


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

well, somehow i managed to knock out everything i wanted to today, except, seal the big hole in the back of the door. first thing, strip the door. here is what i had to work with:








[/IMG]

that pic is obviously after i pulled speaker wire into the door. one of the easier pulls i have done i might add. this car in general has been pretty easy to work with. so after i had the doors stripped, and wire pulled in both, i had to figure out what to do with the crossovers. after some fiddling around i discovered there was enough room for them behind the kick panels. they arent screwed to a flat surface, but so what. they are screwed to metal, they fit, it was easy. passenger side:








[/IMG]

drivers side:








[/IMG]

then had to figure out how thick the baffle needed to be for window clearance, and what shape i could make it. 3/4 is just barely thick enough. have about 1/8 clearance between window and magnet. no pics of template figuring or baffle cutting. but it was pretty straightforward.then it was time for the dreaded BXT. i hate working with sound damping materials. but, it is a very necessary step. passenger door doctored up:








[/IMG]

and drivers door after the treatment:








[/IMG]

then some high density foam tape to seal up the baffle:








[/IMG]

then screw down the baffle:








[/IMG]

then terminate the wires (no pic) and install the mid:








[/IMG]

same foam tape was used on the back of the mid. and passenger door done:








[/IMG]

and drivers door done:








[/IMG]

i will need to go back in there one time and seal up that huge hole in the back of the door. i know it needs it because midbass is extremely lacking. i just didnt have anything laying around to use, and stopping for a trip to homedepot was out because i was on a tight timeframe.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

what do you think your gonna use to fill the whole?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

and check my uber-ghetto temporary amp rack!!! 








[/IMG]

now thats beautifull huh!? didnt want to leave Jess with no tunes, so i screwed 3 peices of 3/4 together to raise the amp cause my wires i stubbed into the trunk were to short to reach the floor. and to provide weight to keep the amp from bouncing around. there are also drywall screws, screwed through the bottom board, sticking out a good 1/2 to keep it from sliding around. now thats some classic 10pm whatever it takes to get tunes rollin action right there. im such a good daddy.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> what do you think your gonna use to fill the whole?


dont know yet, havnt looked around. some kind of expanded, or perforated metal. cut it to fit, screw it to the door. BXT over the top. later though. next saturday ill build the box. then ill think about going back in the doors.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good! I do like the attention to detail here!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks chit!


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

More More!:]] im hooked


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

more soon. was planning to build the box tomorrow, but now it looks like im going riding. so hopefully sunday.


----------



## alan412 (Sep 7, 2009)

so how did you allow for the window clearance? Did that foam help? I have the exact same car and I'm also installing the same set of comps.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

no, the foam was nill. with the 3/4" thick baffle the window clears. just. but it does clear. the foam was just to seal the baffle. it compresses down to almost nothing. i actually worked on the car ALL day today. (14hrs) it is unoficially done! i have to pull the box back out to cover it. didnt want to go through the hassle of covering it if it didnt sound good. so i put it all together with the box bare for a test run. and i must say i was pleasantly surprised. that little 10" is a workhorse! i put it in 1.5cubes tuned to 40hz. dang thing sounds like a nice sealed 12!! im very impressed. probly the best $40 i ever spent on car-audio. wish i could say the same for the RSD comps. im not liking them at all. as a matter of fact, i think they sound like ****. i took a couple pics of the box, but im to damn tired to post them now. tomorrow.


----------



## alan412 (Sep 7, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> no, the foam was nill. with the 3/4" thick baffle the window clears. just. but it does clear. the foam was just to seal the baffle. it compresses down to almost nothing. i actually worked on the car ALL day today. (14hrs) it is unoficially done! i have to pull the box back out to cover it. didnt want to go through the hassle of covering it if it didnt sound good. so i put it all together with the box bare for a test run. and i must say i was pleasantly surprised. that little 10" is a workhorse! i put it in 1.5cubes tuned to 40hz. dang thing sounds like a nice sealed 12!! im very impressed. probly the best $40 i ever spent on car-audio. wish i could say the same for the RSD comps. im not liking them at all. as a matter of fact, i think they sound like ****. i took a couple pics of the box, but im to damn tired to post them now. tomorrow.



surprising to hear you say that about the components. I just installed mine and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

i'd like to see vids, ive heard good and bad on the comps from multiple people


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

im sure install has alot to do with it. they are pretty much just dropped in the doors. ya, i put quite a bit of deadener on the inner panels. which damped and sealed the baffle to about 3 times the diameter from the driver. but that gaping hole in the back of the door is still open. which i am sure is affecting midbass output. they are currently crossed @about 110hz, because there is pretty much no output below that anyways. but its not just midbass, the 6.5s are seriously lacking. there is no balance between the 6.5s and tweets at all. the tweets are in your face and harsh, to the point of being shrill. and you can barely hear the mids. so far i have tried checking and reversing polarity. no improvement to be had there. i put a home reciever and CDplayer in the trunk and wired the speaker leads up to that to eliminate the head-unit or amp as the culprit. it sounded a little better, but still the same. it was a 150watt reciever that is stable @ 4ohm, and i do have to admit the RSDs could handle the power, they just didnt sound good doing it. honestly, right now, all i have for tunes in my truck is the stock deck, feeding an ARC-ALD, feeding a SoundStream class-A 3.0, feeding the stock door speakers, in the stock doors (un treated, literally stock) and it sounds worlds better than the RSDs! i have a set of boston acoustics SL60 coax's laying around i may drop in there and see how that does.


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't wait till my kids are old enough to do a build with. Looking good!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks Joe, she just got home from work. when she walked in the door i asked her how it sounds (i didnt finish till after she was in bed last night) she said "awsome, best christmas present ever". that right there made this build more important to me than any ever have or probly ever will.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> thanks Joe, she just got home from work. when she walked in the door i asked her how it sounds (i didnt finish till after she was in bed last night) she said "awsome, best christmas present ever". that right there made this build more important to me than any ever have or probly ever will.


It always makes it better when you know it doesn't sound good but whoever you did it for, it sounds good to them.

Do you have plans to solve the issue with the lack of midbass? Like covering the hole in the door?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i will be back into the doors im sure. not sure when, but probly sooner than later. depends on when i can pry the keys from her hands LOL. she already said she doesnt care what the ugly uncovered box looks like. she just wants to listen to it. but momma says "cover the box! even if its just a coat of paint." speaking of box. here are a couple pics. i took more, or at least tried to, but only ended up with three.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

and thats it. double thick baffle and top, it sits in the front of the trunk, sub is downfired, with the amps screwed down to the top. there is a piece of 2" steel angle iron screwed to the outside of each side, and those got screwed to the trunk floor to secure it in place. sub sounds great. esp. for what it is. sounds like a decent sealed 12. albeit not as loud, but tonally very similar.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

another thing i wanted to mention is that the sub amp is actually a 4 channel. i bridged it down to a 2 channel, and fed one channel to each coil of the sub. something i have always wanted to try, but never have till now. works great.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

another thing i wanted to mention. i have probly built close to 50 boxes, and this was the first time i used a table-saw to cut the material. never-ever-never-ever again will i even start a box without a table saw. no more straight edges and c-clamps to attempt to get my skill saw to cut straight. no friggen way! this was by far the easiest box i ever did, and it practically fell together because everything was the right size, AND square. it was no special saw either, $200 craftsman borrowed from the neighbor. im gonna be watchin craigslist.


----------



## weenis (Jan 7, 2010)

I see bare wires.

*shakes finger*


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

and where do you see these bare wires? you better look again.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

wheelieking71 said:


> and where do you see these bare wires? you better look again.


X2... :shrug:

Unless he is talking about the non-split loomed wire...


----------



## weenis (Jan 7, 2010)

an uncapped wire is the same as a bare wire... you didn't terminate the dimmer wire properly.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

weenis said:


> an uncapped wire is the same as a bare wire... you didn't terminate the dimmer wire properly.


The yellow wire?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

hey there weenis (rhymes with penis) if you look closely you will see that the dimmer wire also has no mate on the other end of the plug. so ya, i better pull that out and cap both ends right away huh.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

wheelieking71 said:


> hey there weenis (rhymes with penis) if you look closely you will see that the dimmer wire also has no mate on the other end of the plug. so ya, i better pull that out and cap both ends right away huh.


ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Table Saw FTW!!! Has definitely made my life easier, especially when doing angle face boxes.


----------



## weenis (Jan 7, 2010)

still a bare wire.. still not the best it could be.. if it is so unimportant why not just remove the wire from the harness? I mean, that pic is pretty junky resolution wise.. it could be the orange/white dimmer wire.. but I don't see another orange wire there so I am working on the assumption that it is the orange illumination wire. 

if it is the orange wire, the information I have says that wire should mate with a red/black wire in the factory harness.. and, it would be a positive illumination wire.

Even if it is not the orange illumination wire, I would personally still cap that end.. the rest of the work is top notch.. that one wire sticking out there doesn't belong. Other than that, everything looks great.

http://www.civicforums.com/forums/2...2-illumination-dimmer-aftermarket-stereo.html



> So I've been debunking this myth for a few years now and I don't want to get into a big thing but here's the deal. If you hook the illumination wires up incorrectly it can cause damage or problems to that circuit. Of course, if you hook up any circuit incorrectly it is very likely going to cause damage or blown fuses or whatever.
> 
> The correct wire to tap into on the factory harness is the illumination wire, the wire that shows 12V when the parking lights or headlights are turned on (red/black on the factory honda harness). If you hook the orange/white from your aftermarket deck up to that wire the only thing that will happen is the deck will dim when you turn your lights on.
> 
> ...



If this information is correct (as three of my sources indicate) that would leave you with a loose twelve volts floating around in your metal dash unterminated.. but hey, if you're cool with it I could care less.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

hey peenis, where's _your_ builds?


----------



## weenis (Jan 7, 2010)

lol, if you can't attack the logic attack the messenger.. do we really want to start talking builds?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah. I want to see something you put together that is absolutely ****ing flawless.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to be a dick in your thread, Wheelieking, this is a great thing you're doing for your stepdaughter.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bad things happen to civics when the illumination wire is grounded. I spend a good portion every month on EPhatch on "why do only half of my dash-lights work" questions.

Fortunately on the EP it just scorches 3" of a trace in the instrument cluster and sometimes takes out a driver transistor.

I'd slip a chunk of shrink over it and hit it with a lighter right quick.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for all the props on the christmas present build guys! i really appreciate it. for a total cash outlay of less than $400 for everything (even wood), the results couldnt be better. and, i can assure you guys there is no stray live wire floating around back there. there is no mate in the factory plug for that orange wire. yes i checked, and yes i should have just removed the unused orange wire from the adapter harness. that is my style. but i didnt. im gonna pull the box back out. think im gonna just paint it with some of that "fleck paint". that will look nice back there. then im going back in the doors to seal the giant hole. and i think im gonna try a few different mids while i have the doors apart. midbass isnt the only thing lacking. lower midrange is pretty weak also. i may dissect the crossovers and try to pad the tweets down a little bit also. i think i remember some of the old school tricks LOL.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

wheelieking71 said:


> * if you look closely you will see that the dimmer wire also has no mate on the other end of the plug.* so ya, i better pull that out and cap both ends right away huh.


I think you missed this part of wheelie's post. It isnt connected on either end.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chefhow said:


> I think you missed this part of wheelie's post. It isnt connected on either end.


Yeah, I think the over-saturation of the pic is leading to confusion.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

weenis said:


> lol, if you can't attack the logic attack the messenger.. do we really want to start talking builds?


O.K. thanks for looking out. with that said, yes captain 5-post, we do really want to start talking builds! thats what this forum is for. sorry dude but you rubbed me wrong from the get go. post a build, share something constructive. dont use your third post to criticize.


----------



## alan412 (Sep 7, 2009)

just curious. did you have the setting for the crossovers switched to +2db or 0db?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

alan412 said:


> just curious. did you have the setting for the crossovers switched to +2db or 0db?


its at "0db". i just spent 20 mins. sitting in the car listening to some disks that i know really well. i dont get it, it seems like the mids are getting half the wattage of the tweets. dont have a whole lot of tuning at my disposal. i think before i go any farther into it i should seal up that hole and eliminate that variable. im not up on the numbers, to determine just how big a baffle needs to be, or at what frequency you will start experiencing cancellation for a given size baffle. but i do know i am having an output issue, and that hole is the only thing i know that could be causing it. especially since the problem is symetrical (same on left and right channel). i have read to many good things about the RSDs to just give up on them. but i will say, i dont care for the tweets. not gonna pass judgement on the mids just yet.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

chad said:


> Yeah, I think the over-saturation of the pic is leading to confusion.


ya, ill be the first to admit, i am NOT a photographer. i dont have enough time for the building, let alone struggle to take good pics. if i even knew how, i dont. i just push the button.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

it's all cool, I would not have seen it, but I was not looking, I was more like "damn, nice bundle"


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

chad said:


> it's all cool, I would not have seen it, but I was not looking, I was more like "damn, nice bundle"


why thank you! solder and shrink FTW! not one single crimp in the system. even the starter and alternator lugs got soldered. this system is probly my best 3 day accomplishment ever.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm a solder fanatic myself.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Got any pics of the finished install? I was wondering why you routed the amp wiring through the rear deck until I saw where you were mounting the amp. Enclosure looks sweet, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

So that yellow wire in the pic is really orange??

I thought i as going color blind thinking "where the F is the orange wire!"


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

weenis said:


> lol, if you can't attack the logic attack the messenger.. do we really want to start talking builds?


BANNEDDD! ahahahah! Owned


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, he got banned over that? I mean he brought something up, evidently realized he was wrong by just dropping it.


----------

